# άστα να πάνε!



## Theseus (Apr 2, 2012)

Examples:-
--Έχω ένα κρύωμα άστα να πάνε.
--Πάρε κανένα ματζούνι ντε!

- Έμαθα ότι αύριο θα δουλέψουμε υπερωρία...
- Πωω ρε φίλε, άστα ράστα και φάε πάστα!

What precisely do these idioms mean?


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 2, 2012)

They're just nonsensical rhymes. Nothing in particular. 

Sth like the American 'Bummer!' or 'Oh, man!' An expression of disappointment, but they make it more playful by using rhyme.

I am talking about Άσ' τα να πάνε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

I removed the second expression from the title since it's just someone's jocular rhyme, as Azi says, and should not be quoted next to the standard expression *Άστα να πάνε* (or: *Άσ’ τα να πάνε*).


----------



## sarant (Apr 2, 2012)

Άστα να πάνε implies that things are so bad or so messed-up that it isn't worth even telling about them.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 2, 2012)

I think that the phrase is just a more intense _άσε_ which essentially means the same thing.

_-Πώς πάει η δουλειά;
-*Άσε* ρε φίλε, κοντεύω να βάλω λουκέτο._

Of course, I could be wrong and this use of _άσε_ could derive from _άσ' τα να πάνε_ and not the other way around.


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2012)

...
*άσε* [áse] (& άσ' when followed by definite art. or pron of 3rd person) 2sg imper, άστε 2pl ① let, allow, permit (syn άφησε): ⓐ leave (alone), let (be) (syn άφησε): ⓑ let's wait until, wait and see (syn κάτσε, περίμενε): ② let go, drop (it), never mind, leave, forget (syn άφησε): ⓒ cut out, cut off, enough of, stop (syn κόψε, σταμάτα): *③ phr ας τα forget it!, don't ask!:* ⓓ phr άσε (που) let alone, not to speak of (near-syn L εξάλλου): [syncopated fr ας (← άφες) w. -ε, 2sg aor imper of αφίω, αφίνω ← αφίημι] 

For an intensified "don't ask" we also use «Βράσ' τα» (literally: boil them): (έκφρ.) να βράσω, δεν υπολογίζω, περιφρονώ κπ. ή κτ.: _Nα σε βράσω_, δε σε έχω ανάγκη, μου είσαι αδιάφορος, άχρηστος. _Nα βράσω τα λεφτά σου_, δεν τα υπολογίζω, τα περιφρονώ. ΦΡ _βράζει στο ζουμί* του. όλοι στο ίδιο / σε ένα καζάνι* βράζουμε. βράσε ρύζι* / όρυζα*_). The phrases «βράσε ρύζι» and «βράσ' τα» are used to describe a situation that's definitely going downhill and there's no point talking about it.

Then, according to the recipe of whoever coined the rhyming phrase in question, we take a part of «άσ' τα», stir it in with an equal part of «βράσ' τα» (well boiled of course) and we get: «άσ' τα, βράσ' τα». If the mixture is not simply stirred but well shaken, the product becomes «άστα, ράστα», and for a sweet aftertaste we add «και φάε πάστα» (and eat some pastry). In such a concoction, it's not unlikely that the sound of «ράστα» (rasta-farian) had something to do with the omission of β from «βράσ' τα».
 
*άστα ράστα*: Έχει την ίδια ερμηνεία με το άστα να πάνε. Την αναφέρει κάποιος που περνά μια δύσκολη φάση.

There's also «άσ' τα να πάν' στο διάολο» (let it all go to hell), and «άσ' τα να πάνε» is sometimes joined when speaking rapidly, and playfully written in one word «ασταναπάν». 

That «άσ' τα» (or «ας τα» according to the first dictionary entry), is sometimes written as one word: άστα, as it is usually pronounced. But since it's a verb accompanied by a pronoun (άφησέ με > άσε με, άσε τον > άσ' τον, άσε την > άσ' την, άσε το > άσ' το, άσε μας, άσε τους > άσ' τους, άσε τις > άσ' τις or άσ' τες, άσε τα > άσ' τα), if we start joining them, we should join them all, so I prefer to keep them separate, at least for the time being, and depending on the speed and rhythm of the utterance; they are mainly used in writing when the text renders colloquial speech.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 2, 2012)

Εγώ τώρα γιατί ήξερα ότι η φράση είναι 'άσ' τα, βράσ' τα';


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Επειδή συνηθίζεται, αφού το «άσ' τα» από μόνο του είναι σύντομο και λιγάκι αδύναμο (και μπορεί να σημαίνει και let it be, let it go), ενώ με την προσθήκη του «βράσ' τα» είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι «άσ' τα, κατά διαόλου πάνε». Υπάρχουν κι άλλες παραλλαγές όπως το «άσ' τα, χέσ' τα», και μια θειά μου έλεγε «άσ' τα αξεκαθάριστα» που πάει στο «άσ' τα, μην τα ρωτάς, μην τα σκαλίζεις, δεν βγαίνει τίποτα».


----------



## goonhilly (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi and I came across this site finally and have to say that your reply is so helpful to someone learning Greek. I have to spend too much time searching for answers that don't just quote the sometimes idiomatic "out of this world " translation and your explanation was fantastic for such expressions. I use word ref and good dictionaries but they are often bereft of such help!
Just one question is that a dictionary quote extract and if so which one as my Magenta is not too good and the Greek on line dictionary is all in Greek so I end up using the translate tool but that does not get very close.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2016)

goonhilly said:


> ...
> Just one question is that a dictionary quote extract and if so which one as my Magenta is not too good and the Greek on line dictionary is all in Greek so I end up using the translate tool but that does not get very close.



Hello, goonhilly, and welcome to Lexilogia! :)

If you mean the extract in post #6 above, it's from the Georgakas Modern Greek-English Dictionary, accessible on line at: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/georgakas/index.html

It's really good, indeed, but unfortunately still unfinished, including only the letter A (from α to άωτον), an estimated one sixth of the total expected volume. You can read its background over there.

Anyway, now that you've found us, you can browse our threads (or search for anything specifically by using Google: search terms site:lexilogia.gr) and whenever you find yourself meandering in the labyrinth of words and expressions and in need of Ariadne's thread to find your way and untangle the mess, we'll be happy to try and answer any question that may arise in your wonderful journey to learn a new language that happens to be our native one. All for a song and a dance, in good spirit.

Cheers! 

PS: I usually welcome new members with a song (and a two-step or two) but I'll wait until I know more about you in order to come up with something more appropriate than generic.

Oh well, maybe just the two step for now, by the Dave Matthews Band  :






Celebrate we will
'Cause life is short but sweet 
for certain
We're climbing two by two
To be sure these days continue
The things we cannot


----------



## koligliatis (Nov 8, 2016)

Μια μικρή διόρθωση στο post #6 του daeman

In such a concoction, it's not unlikely that the sound of «ράστα» (rasta-farian) had something to do
the omission of β from «βράσ' τα».
...with the omission of...


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2016)

Ευχαριστούμε! Και καλωσήρθατε!


----------



## koligliatis (Nov 8, 2016)

Καλώς σας βρήκα


----------

